# Hi from Berkshire



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

Just bought my first machine, the old Gaggia Classic, on the hunt for a grinder now!!

I'm an Americano, Espresso drinker and the occasional Soya Mocha when I need something sweet.

I usually drink regular ily, which is my favourite so far but will be experimenting with other brands now I have my own machine.


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi from a fellow Newbie


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

avlee said:


> Just bought my first machine, the old Gaggia Classic, on the hunt for a grinder now!!
> 
> I'm an Americano, Espresso drinker and the occasional Soya Mocha when I need something sweet.
> 
> I usually drink regular ily, which is my favourite so far but will be experimenting with other brands now I have my own machine.


Hello and welcome , what's your budget for a grinder? Plenty of great roasters out here you can order from online , give them a go when you get your grinder , you will hopefully see a massive step up in taste ! Where are you from as there may be a good roaster local to you.

Are you using pre ground currently . If so have you ordered a non pressurised basket for your porta filter yet (another essential for great espresso ) .

Have fun on the forum and enjoy your new machine and coffee


----------



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hello and welcome , what's your budget for a grinder? Plenty of great roasters out here you can order from online , give them a go when you get your grinder , you will hopefully see a massive step up in taste ! Where are you from as there may be a good roaster local to you.
> 
> Are you using pre ground currently . If so have you ordered a non pressurised basket for your porta filter yet (another essential for great espresso ) .
> 
> Have fun on the forum and enjoy your new machine and coffee


Hi Sonny and hi boots,

I will only be using fresh beans, do I need to change filter?

My budget for a grinder is around/upto £150.

Ive whittled my choices down to 3 grinders, please see my thread in the machine/grinder forum as its hard to copy and paste on iPhone.

I'm in Bracknell btw.

thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No worries I posted on your grinder thread also, no you don't need to chant the portafilter . The new gaggias come with a pressured basket with a black widget thingy in it . Perhaps take a pic of your basket out of the PF and we can tell you which one it is . If you have a pressurised one What you need is a non pressurised basket , these can be bought seperate and cheaply .


----------



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

I just see! Thanks


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

avlee said:


> Hi Sonny and hi boots,
> 
> I will only be using fresh beans, do I need to change filter?
> 
> ...


Selling my Eureka, I'm also in Bracknell. I'm after £190 though. Hello


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Selling my Eureka, I'm also in Bracknell. I'm after £190 though. Hello


Get it on a sales thread ninjte , rather than on here. it will go in 24 hours tops.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get it on a sales thread ninjte , rather than on here. it will go in 24 hours tops.


Will do so forthwith...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Avlee, I'm in Berks too, just near Windsor

I kind of fell into this whole 'serious' coffee thing. For years I'd had some kind of consumer type coffee machine and never thought much about it apart from how the coffee never tasted as good as from a cafe. I only ever replaced my 'espresso' machines when they broke. Anyway, I'm still in 'consumer' territory with the machine, which is just a Delonghi pump machine (EC710). The machine is OK for me as a bit of a coffee n00b, 15 bar pump, stainless boiler and 2 thermostats - nothing flash.

It was when my crappy blade grinder finally broke (again) that I decided it was time to get a burr grinder. Searching for info led me to this site and ultimately to Happy Donkey in Reading who supplied me with an Iberital MC2, some decent coffee, some 1oz+ shot glasses, a milk thermometer and a jug. Scott at HD was really helpful in explaining what was what and what to do (and not do, to avoid crashing the burrs).

So it's thanks to him, plus reading up on stuff in this forum, that has meant I now take far greater pleasure in my coffee making and drinking. Now all I need to do is avoid becoming a fanatic and spending thousands ha ha!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dang! I see I'm classified as a green bean! No-one's ever called me that before! How many posts do you need before becoming "twitching wreck?" I nearly became one after drinking most of the coffee I made trying to dial in the MC2!

I suppose I should really have started my own introductory thread rather than my first post being just to say hi to another new member from my area. I hope you'll all forgive my faux pas.


----------

